# Considering the Q7 TDI.



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

Any feedback from current owners would be greatly appreciated. opcorn:


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

Fantastic car. I have just over 13K on mine (2010 / 6-spd tiptronic). The 2011 models get the 8-speed tip, but I love mine. The wife and I average close to 30mpg on road trips to see family, and low 20's around town. I have had zero issues with the car, and finding diesel fuel stations is not troubling in the least.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I test drove one last week. I didn't love it as much as my 3.6L. I'm going to order a 3.0"T" S-Line tomorrow. But if fuel economy is what you want, then the TDI is a great choice.

FYI, Q7's are are in short supply so don't think too long.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*I ordered it yesterday*

Decided to take the plunge. Can't wait until it arrives in March.


----------



## YRS (Dec 16, 2010)

*Q7 TDI -- Can't go wrong*

Wife now has 28K on hers...she gushes about it all the time. Great mileage, comfortable, beautifully built, great torque, and oh by the way drop dead gorgeous. ...great product.


----------



## ra34mbux (Dec 17, 2010)

bought one this weekend on a whim trade-in of my 09 A4. do alot of 700 mi weekends. drove it 400 mi night i picked it up. still in honeymoon phase, no complaints


----------



## jeglseder (Mar 7, 2000)

I'm trying to talk my wife into getting one of these over the Volvo XC90. I suppose I just need to have her drive it and hopefully it will sell itself.


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

my mom LOVES hers, great mileage with it, she has an 11 Prestige S-line Mugello Blue with the optional 21" wheels, i think she has 7k on it since picking it up end of september.


The new 8 speed tranny is so smooth too, I hope the truck stays in our family for a long time! I highly endorse getting one :thumbup:


----------

